# Visa 476 to 573 to 485



## ahsan_aj (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently on Visa Subclass 573 (Student Visa doing my Masters of IT from Griffith) and before that I was on Subclass 476 (Recognised Graduate Visa which is temporary residence for 18 months). Now my question is after I finish my masters can I apply for 485 (Temporary Graduate Visa) since I already had temporary residency (476) before applying for student Visa. 

Thanks.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm dying to know the answer of that, as I'm planning to do the same.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Let me check it and get back to you ..... 1 moment please


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

No provisions in legislation against holding a previous 476 ..... Your plan is OK


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

ahsan_aj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently on Visa Subclass 573 (Student Visa doing my Masters of IT from Griffith) and before that I was on Subclass 476 (Recognised Graduate Visa which is temporary residence for 18 months). Now my question is after I finish my masters can I apply for 485 (Temporary Graduate Visa) since I already had temporary residency (476) before applying for student Visa.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Ahsan!

I just wanted to ask you, when you applied for the Student visa while having the 476, did you have to be offshore until the student visa is granted? Or you were able to lodge it while being onshore with the 476? 

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

alij382 said:


> Hey Ahsan!
> 
> I just wanted to ask you, when you applied for the Student visa while having the 476, did you have to be offshore until the student visa is granted? Or you were able to lodge it while being onshore with the 476?
> 
> Thanks!


you can't apply for 573 onshore while holding 476 as there are restrictions on what visas you can transition from into 573


----------



## akhil mohandas (Apr 7, 2015)

@TheExpatriate
I am also applying for a student visa and currently hold a subclass 476, wanted to know whether we have to be offshore when the decision on student visa is made or only on the day the application is being lodged?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

akhil mohandas said:


> @TheExpatriate
> I am also applying for a student visa and currently hold a subclass 476, wanted to know whether we have to be offshore when the decision on student visa is made or only on the day the application is being lodged?
> 
> Thanks


which visa subclass? 573?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyways, for 573 if you make an onshore application, you must be onshore at the time of grant. 

If you make an offshore application, you have to be offshore at the time of grant


----------



## Ian_Leshao (May 4, 2018)

TheExpatriate said:


> No provisions in legislation against holding a previous 476 ..... Your plan is OK


Did this work fine, i am in the same situation, i have a 476 and wish to do a Masters at UNSW, can i then afterwards apply for a 485 Visa?.

Regards, 

Ian


----------



## Rollins (Apr 14, 2018)

Did u guys get 485 visa..after 476😎


----------



## HussainHiader (Nov 13, 2016)

It's not possible according to official email from DoHA.









Sent from my F3212 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin977 (Jun 13, 2021)

alij382 said:


> I'm dying to know the answer of that, as I'm planning to do the same.


hey bro what happened to your plan ? did you have a chance or what was your new plan?


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

If you have been granted with 476 visa, you are not eligible to apply for 485. Period.


----------

